# Linux Löschen



## MajorWindbeutel (24. Mai 2004)

Hi

ich wollte demnächst Linux löschen.
ich habe aber leider kein Win mehr am dem PC.

wie kann ich Linux nun komplett löschen so das auch die Partitonen raus sin also
praktisch auf LOW-Level formatiren.

kann mir da jmd helfen?

danke im Voraus.


----------



## Retlaw (24. Mai 2004)

Von Diskette oder CD-Rom starten (egal welches OS, muss nur Bootfähig sein) und mit einem Partitionierungsprogramm (z.B. fdisk), alle Partitionen löschen. Dann kannst du beliebig neue Partitionen erstellen, jenachdem was du mit dem PC vor hast.


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (24. Mai 2004)

Danke!

Ich hab mal ne Frage mein Kumpel hat Win XP und Linux drauf er hat schonmal Linux gelöscht und der Bootloader war weg.

Kann man denn irgenwie wieder reinmachen also denn Alten von Win


----------



## GFX-Händchen (24. Mai 2004)

Hmm, evtl. mit Linux die Festplatte mit Nullen beschreiben?!
Dann sollte sie wie im Auslieferungszustand sein, aber ob die Partitionen dann auch weg sind, weiss ich nicht.

Jetzt müsste man wissen, welche Partitionen du hast (hdaX, hdbX etc.) dann könnte man evtl. noch anders vorgehen.


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (24. Mai 2004)

Also hier am meinem PC hab ich nur eine Platte die ist demnach hda1 oder?

Mein Freund hat 2 Platte ohne Partionen Win auf hda und Linux auf hdb


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (24. Mai 2004)

So von meinem Pc hab ich Linux gelösct ich spiel ober will jetzt Knoppix installiren nur da ahb ich ein Problem ich bekomm ende nächster woche eine neue Festplatte die soll dann hda sein aber wenn ich Linux jetzt schon installiere muss ich das dann später nochmal neu installieren?

Oder kann man Linux so einstellen das er hdb ist? Und nicht mehr hda.


----------



## GFX-Händchen (24. Mai 2004)

Nee, wenn neue Platte hda sein soll, musst du es neu installen!
Knoppix auf die Platte, naja warum kein Suse 9.x ?! 

Wenn nur eine Platte hast, welche keine Partitionen hat, ist diese hda und nicht hda1 .


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (25. Mai 2004)

OK

welches Linux empfehlt ihr mir?


----------



## GFX-Händchen (25. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MajorWindbeutel _
> *OK
> 
> welches Linux empfehlt ihr mir? *



Suse 9.x  - habe es selber und bin damit sehr zufrieden


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (25. Mai 2004)

Gut /9.0 hab gibt es ein Update auf 9.1?


----------



## GFX-Händchen (25. Mai 2004)

Ja es gibt auch ein Update - schau mal auf suse.de .
Die 9.0 reicht aber, da bei der 9.1 nicht viel geändert wurde.


----------

